
Tech help for healthcare idea - thealohadentist
Aloha! I am looking for someone who would be interested in helping me develop a platform to help health care practitioners in practice.  Essentially using technology to improve the workflow in a medical&#x2F;dental. Thank you and aloha.
======
BjoernKW
How will you sell it? Building something that's better than the software
that's predominantly used in healthcare at the moment is very easy but selling
it is incredibly hard because you have to get past incumbents and policies
designed to keep those incumbents in place.

~~~
thealohadentist
Great question. We just have to make it better than what's out there in the
existing software. There are multiple outside programs healthcare providers
use because practice management softwares are not tech advanced in every area.

------
nathan_jr
yea, lets build something.

email me!

[http://www.google.com/recaptcha/mailhide/d?k=01Di5Hwj11ONgE-...](http://www.google.com/recaptcha/mailhide/d?k=01Di5Hwj11ONgE-
qgdvkaZqQ==&c=SI4fOhqO0nlea3L09rnJz_WFNBLKhzQIXRcbIn9UO3k=)

^ its hidden so i dont get anymore spam :)

------
leanthonyrn
Interesting, contact me.

~~~
thealohadentist
Aloha - how do I contact you? Apologies, new at this website. Thank you.

